# Timer power bar



## thisoe (May 10, 2010)

Hey do you guys know a good place to buy a timer integrated power bar?


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

canadian tire has 'em - about $20-$25


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Home depot too


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Go to Walmart, it is $14.99 there, cheapest I know in town.


----------



## thisoe (May 10, 2010)

Nice, thanks guys


----------

